# Fliegenfischerausweis????



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

Ich hab zufällig gehört das man ein fliegenfischerausweis braucht???? Stimmt das eigentlich?????|kopfkrat weil ich neu dabei bin weis ich dass nicht genau im voraus danke|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Braucht man nicht.


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

nene das is nur humbuck
brauchst nur den normalen fischereischein (oder jugendfischereischein)


----------



## tommig (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Aber wer einen hat ist der Größte


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Wenn dann eher ein Urkundenflälscher.


----------



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

danke^^ dass ist gut den der hat mir auch gesagt dieser kurs sehr viel geld gekostet hat!!!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Ich schätze eher das es eine Art "Lehrgang" ist, wo man im Fliegenfischen unterrichtet wird. Also damit man die Grundlagen lernt oder so.
Brauchen tust Du jedenfalls keinen Fliegenfischerausweis.


----------



## tommig (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



DerKampfangler schrieb:


> danke^^ dass ist gut den der hat mir auch gesagt dieser kurs sehr viel geld gekostet hat!!!!



Aha, also einen Kurs meinst Du?! Den solltest Du auf jeden Fall machen #6
Wenn Du nur einen Fliegenfischerausweis brauchst, den kannste Dir auch selber basteln


----------



## Fanne (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

so humbuck mit den ausweis ist das teilweise garnicht.
ok ich kann nur für den harz sprechen .

wenn wir aus sachsen anhalt uns die salmonidenkarte holen .

bekommen wir eine art ausweis dazu , diese müssen wir gut sichtbar an die jacke  machen , das wir sofort erkannt werden und die gültigen papiere besitzen.


gruss


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

wenn es wirklich einen ausweis dafür gibt dann wunderts mich aber|supergri
hab davon nie was erfahren#c
also ich habmir das fliegenfischen selber beigebracht das werfen ist leicht bei uns am fluss hab cihs innerhalb von einer woche geschafft quer drüber zu "peitschen" und das auch gezielt hab beim 2. versuch 9 äschen gefangen (7 stück davon waren untermaßig) also ich würde persöhnlich keinen kurs machen
es sei denn du bist an einem großen und schwierigem gewässer


----------



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

angelt jemand an der oberen sieg eigentlich????
wenn ja dann kannn er mir ja paar tippsgeben odeer vileicht sogar angeln fahrn wäre echt nett!!!!


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

also direkte tipps zum gewässer nciht allerdings kenne ich des gewässer aus einigen videos und das ähnelt sehr mienem hausgewässer (ruhr bei arnsberg) wenn du möchtest schreib mcih an und ich geb dir ein paar tipps


----------



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

wie soll ich dich anschreiben per E-mail oder per nachricht?????


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

@ Fanne

Für den einen ist es ein Duplo, für den anderen die längste Praline der Welt.

Du meinst sicher die Salmo-Zusatzkarte die man zur Harzer Salmokarte benötigt, um die Salmo-Gewässer des Altkreises WR
zu beangeln.
Die Karte gibt es schon (fast) immer, nur hat sich so ein ganz Schlauer in Skandinavien das "Kärtchen gut sichtbar an der Weste" abgeschaut, um den Fischenden zur Kontrolle nicht mehr aus dem Wasser bitten zu müssen.
Der Effekt für mich ist lediglich, dass ich eine Heidenangst habe, das Teil zu verlieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

So ein "Fliegenfischerschein" ist nicht von nöten wenn du Fliegenfischen willst.
Es gibt Vereine und Streckenpächter die verlangen so einen Nachweis.

Meist ist es eine Massnahme um die ersten Leute abzuschrecken vom Wasser wenn sie dort fischen wollen. 
Zum anderen ist es ein Nachweis dass man das Fliegenfischen beherrscht.
Ich habe selbst in Österreich so einen Schein vorlegen müssen.( Ich habe so einen)
Ein extra Schein ist es nicht. Es ist vielmehr ein Eintrag in den Sportfischerpass.


----------



## DerKampfangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

achso


----------



## Stingray (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Bei uns in den Heidebächen ( Seve und Este ) ist der Schein Pflicht. Sonnst darf man da nicht fischen .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## antonio (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

hier ist nds wieder mal vorreiter.
es gibt dort einige vereine die für ihre salmonidenstrecken eine fliegenfischerprüfung verlangen.
das ist jetzt kein aprilscherz.

antonio


----------



## DerKampfangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

ok wo kann man den eigentlich machen oder wie


----------



## antonio (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



DerKampfangler schrieb:


> ok wo kann man den eigentlich machen oder wie



in vereinen des vdsf und beim vdsf in nds.

antonio


----------



## DerKampfangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

und was heist das???


----------



## wusel345 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Den Fliegenfischerausweis brauchst du wenn du Fliegen fischen willst. Ihn bekommst du aber nur und erst dann, wenn du einen Kurs belegt hast in dem du lernst, mit einer angeköderten Forelle, einer Äsche, einem Döbel oder einem anderen, nach Fliegen schnappenden, Fisch Fliegen zu fangen. Damit die Fliege nach dem Fang nicht unötig leidet muss der angeköderte Fisch noch leben und die Fliege mit einem Happ auffressen können. Das Fliegenfangen mit sog. künstlichen Fliegenfängern auf Klebstoffbasis oder der üblichen Fliegenklatsche ist zum Schutz der Fliege untersagt. Die Ausnahme bildet wiederum eine Fliegenklatsche mit Loch im Geflecht. Auch eine Fliege will schließlich waidgerecht behandelt werden. 

Und nun wünsche ich euch weiterhin einen schönen 1. April |supergri


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Wir bei uns im Verein lassen auch nur Leute mit diesem Schein an unserem Gewässer.
Das soll sicher stellen das dort Leute fischen die wissen wie man mit der Fliegenrute umgeht.


----------



## DerKampfangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Achso ok danke


----------



## Locke4865 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Wir bei uns im Verein lassen auch nur Leute mit diesem Schein an unserem Gewässer.
> Das soll sicher stellen das dort Leute fischen die wissen wie man mit der Fliegenrute umgeht.



tüpisch westen 
Ihr sprecht jeden der keinen Schein für imense Kohle gemacht hat 
die Anhnung mit einer Fli-Rute unzugehen ab
was ist mit Ausländern oder Autodidakten die sich sowas selber beibringen
wahrscheinlich könnte bei euch nichtmal Rudi Heger und die anderen Größen des Fliegenfischens ans Wasser #6


----------



## williwurm (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

aprlscherz


----------



## fly-martin (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Hallo

Also mal kurz zusammengefasst:

es ist kein Aprilscherz!

Es gibt Gewässer, da muß man einen sogenannten "Fliegenfischerschein" vorzeigen um dort eine Fishereikarte zu bekommen.
Der Schein wird nach einem Kurs und einer bestandenen Prüfung ausgehändigt.

Ob das notwendig ist mag jeder selber beurteilen und ob man an solchen Gewässern fischen will bleibt jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## tommig (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Mich würde der Inhalt einer solchen "Prüfung" interessieren


----------



## antonio (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



tommig schrieb:


> Mich würde der Inhalt einer solchen "Prüfung" interessieren



mich nicht weil es gott sei dank son sch..... hier nicht gibt.
spinnt das ganze doch mal weiter,demnächst gibts dann noch ne grundangelprüfung ne stipperprüfung, ne blinkerprüfung usw.#q#q

antonio


----------



## DerKampfangler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

DAs stimmmt das kostet alles ja noch geld der billigste 1 tages-kurs den ich gesehn habe kostet 80 Euro


----------



## Stingray (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



antonio schrieb:


> mich nicht weil es gott sei dank son sch..... hier nicht gibt.
> spinnt das ganze doch mal weiter,demnächst gibts dann noch ne grundangelprüfung ne stipperprüfung, ne blinkerprüfung usw.#q#q
> 
> antonio



Warum nicht |kopfkrat ? Die drei Prüfungen sind doch schnell gemacht. Plumps und bestanden .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas E. (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Es gibt wirklich die "Prüfung für Flugangeln", die dann in den VDSF- Paß eingetragen wird. (Die Prüfung für Spinnfischen ist gestrichen.)

Doch ist nirgendwo festgelegt, was eigentlich ggfs. gelehrt und dann geprüft wird. Es gab zwar mal den Versuch mit "Fly Fit" als Empfehlung, dies war aber realitätsfremd und hat sich so nie durchgesetzt.

Generell kann natürlich jeder Verein eine Prüfung verlangen.
Ich habe früher mal bei einem großen Verein in HH die Prüfung abgelegt.
Das Ganze dauerte einen halben Tag, gelehrt wurde in dem Sinne nichts, jeder konnte eigenständig das Werfen üben und am Ende erfolgte als Prüfung das Zielwerfen auf die Arenbergscheibe.

Der "Übungsleiter/Prüfer" demonstrierte übrigens eindrucksvoll das Zielwerfen mit einer Fliegenrute, Marke "Besenstiel"  und einer speziellen Casting-Line (Marke: Sink-Blei-Kobalt...).

Wenn überhaupt, könnten Vereine für Mitglieder doch Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten für FF im Werfen, Binden, Entomologie usw. anbieten und zwar auf freiwillige Basis !


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Ich musste den Fliegenfischerreischein für ein Gewässer machen. Sonst könnte ich dort nicht angeln. Ist ein Kurs wie die Fischerprüfung. Find ich persönlich ziemlich daneben so ein Schein. Man muss dort Wurfübungen machen, ein Paar Fliegen binden und sogar einen Fragebogen ausfüllen. Dafür gibts einen Stempel im Sportfischerpass. Und das für 50-150 Euro plus Fahrtkosten. Dazu nochder Unterricht von 10 mal 2 Stunden. Nur der Prüfer war dauernd im Krankenhaus. Ich hab ihn für 20 bekommen. Total unsinnig. 

Die Frechheit gibts in Wilhelmshaven: dort braucht man für das Kunstköderangeln einen Spinnfischerschein. Das ist noch bekloppter.
Ich finde das als eine Schikane und sowas sollte man abschaffen.

#h


----------



## Volk3r (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Hiho,
das Problem bei diesem "Stempel" im Fischereiausweis ist folgendes:

- Es gibt keine einheitliche Regeln, nach denen ausgebildet wird. Der Stoff ist somit frei wählbar. Allerdings haben sich seriöse Anbieter eine Selbstverpflichtung auferlegt, nach dem FlyFit Standard auszubilden. Dies machen einige Vereine und u.a. auch einige Landesverbände (Rheinischer Fischereiverband). Inhalt ist u.a.:

*1. Fliegenwerfen (Einhand)

1.1 Grundsätzliches zum Gerät
*- Wurfphysik
- Theoretischer Bewegungsablauf

*1.2 Praktisches Werfen
*- Griffhaltung
- Einzelkorrekt
- Grundtechniken
- Überkopfwurf
- Verlagerung der Wurfebenen (Seitenwurf, Backhandwurf etc.) 

_Spezialwürfe
_- Rollwurf
- Switchcast
- Einfacher Zug
- Doppelzug
- Fallschirmwurf 
- Bogenwurf rechts und links
- Werfen mit der „schlechten Hand“


*2. Ethische Grundlagen (Naturschutz, Ökologie)

2.1 Ethische Werte im Fliegenfischen
*- Selbstbeschränkung
- Fairness und Großzügigkeit
- Naturschutz durch vertiefte Kenntnisse
- Einheit von Hege und Fang
- Stellung des Fischers im Umfeld

*2.2 Grundzüge verantwortlicher Gewässernutzung
*- Verhalten am Wasser
- Angeln und Öffentlichkeit
- Konflikt Tierschutz - Angeln*


3. Gerätekunde

3.1 Das Fliegenfischgerät
*- Ruten 
- Rollen
- Schüre und Schnurklassen 
- Vorfächer
- Knoten
- Fliegen

*3.2 Pragmatische Zusammenstellung des Gerätes

3.3 Kleidung und Zubehör

4. Techniken und Taktiken

4.1 Sinnesleitungen der Fische

4.2 Fischen im Stillwasser
*- Verhalten der Fische
- Trockenfischen
- Nass- und Nymphenfischen
- Streamerfischen
- Anhieb, Drill, Landung und Versorgen

*4.3 Fischen im strömenden Wasser
*- Verhalten der Fische
- Meistern der Strömung (Menden etc.)
- Trockenfischen
- Nass- und Nymphenfischen
- Streamerfischen
- Anhieb, Drill, Landung, Versorgung

*4.4 Sicheres Waten

4.5 Strategien zur Fliegenwahl


5. Gewässerökologie, Insektenkunde

5.1 Ernährung der Fische

5.2 Wichtige Tiergruppen und ihre Lebensbedingungen
- Insekten
*- Eintagsfliegen
- Köcherfliegen
- Steinfliegen
- Zweiflügler
- Landinsekten

*-*_ *Sonstige
*_- Krebse
- Kleinfische
  Ziel ist es somit, eine waid gerechte Fischerei zu ermöglichen.
Die Dauer eines solchen Kurses, der den gesamten Inhalt des FlyFit Standards beinhaltet, dauert somit mindestens 40 Stunden und ist unter keinen Umständen an einem WE abzuhalten. Daher wird meist eine komprimierte Zusammenfassung gelehrt, wobei hauptsächlich der Umgang mit der Fliegenrute gelehrt wird.

- Einen einheitlichen Qualifikationsstandard des Lehrpersonals gibt es nicht. 

Daher halte ich einen guten Wurfkurs für wichtig. Die notwendige Theorie kann man sich selber aneignen.


----------



## Bungo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Hiho,
> das Problem bei diesem "Stempel" im Fischereiausweis ist folgendes:
> 
> - Es gibt keine einheitliche Regeln, nach denen ausgebildet wird. Der Stoff ist somit frei wählbar. Allerdings haben sich seriöse Anbieter eine Selbstverpflichtung auferlegt, nach dem FlyFit Standard auszubilden. Dies machen einige Vereine und u.a. auch einige Landesverbände (Rheinischer Fischereiverband). Inhalt ist u.a.:
> ...



Super, wenn nur Leute die das alles könnten am Wasser wären, wäre vorallem den Fischen geholfen!!!


Besonders 





> - Anhieb, Drill, Landung, Versorgung


 finde ich sehr wichtig.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist aber: Wer lehrt das alles?
Ich kenne genug Leute die sich als Gut bezeichnen und keinen saubern Überkopfwurf können, und bei Bogenwürfen z.B. total versagen.
Du sagst ja selbst einen Standart beim Lehrpersonal gibt es nicht.


Vom Prinzip her super, aber zu aufgebläht. Wenn halt jemand nur Streamer fischt während Millionen Insekten an der Oberfläche sind, dann ist das doch sein Problem, sowas kann raus aus dem Kurs.


Wenn Grunzüge des Werfens, Anhieb, Drill, Landung, Versorgung und schonender Umgang mit dem Fisch, zusammen mit einer kurzen Einführung ins Gerät (verschiedene Klassen Längen, Schurtypen,..) dann kann jeder seinen Fisch fangen und waidgerecht versorgen.

Der Rest ist doch wieder nur Geldmacherei...


----------



## Volk3r (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Hier handelt es sich um einen STANDARD.

D.h., es soll auf möglichst viele Aspekte eingegangen werden und keine Ausbildung für universal Dilettanten erfolgen, die nur Werfen können. Fliegenfischen ist eine Lebenseinstellung, zumindest für viele Fliegenfischer. So, wie s Wurflehrer gibt, die keinen anderen Wurf als den Überkopfwurf, beherrschen, gibt es auch Wurfzauberer, die eine Hummel nicht von einer Eintagsfliege unterscheiden können. 
Ich glaube, der Fly-Fit Standard ist genau dran gescheitert. Entweder gibt es gute Wurfprofis, ODER Entomologen, bzw. mit Wurftechniken verdient man sicherlich mehr und leichter Geld, als mit der Bestimmung von Larven versch. am Gewässer heimischer, Insekten.
Trotzdem: ein guter Fliegenfischer beherrscht das gesamte Spektrum. Vielleicht nicht alles perfekt, aber zumindest so gut, dass er sein Wissen weiter geben kann.


----------



## Bungo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um einen STANDARD.
> 
> D.h., es soll auf möglichst viele Aspekte eingegangen werden und keine Ausbildung für universal Dilettanten erfolgen, die nur Werfen können. Fliegenfischen ist eine Lebenseinstellung, zumindest für viele Fliegenfischer. So, wie s Wurflehrer gibt, die keinen anderen Wurf als den Überkopfwurf, beherrschen, gibt es auch Wurfzauberer, die eine Hummel nicht von einer Eintagsfliege unterscheiden können.
> Ich glaube, der Fly-Fit Standard ist genau dran gescheitert. Entweder gibt es gute Wurfprofis, ODER Entomologen, bzw. mit Wurftechniken verdient man sicherlich mehr und leichter Geld, als mit der Bestimmung von Larven versch. am Gewässer heimischer, Insekten.
> Trotzdem: ein guter Fliegenfischer beherrscht das gesamte Spektrum. Vielleicht nicht alles perfekt, aber zumindest so gut, dass er sein Wissen weiter geben kann.



Aber macht das nicht gerade einen guten Fliegenfischer aus, der selbst erkundet und erlebt?
Mir wurde am Anfang gezeigt dass es Trockenfliegen, Nymphen und Streamer gibt. Ach ja, und Nassfliegen, aber die mag ich nicht 
Alles andere habe ich selbst erkundet. Am Wasser gesessen, Steine umgedreht, beobachtet.
Fische beobachtet, Stundenlang Gewässer abgelaufen,...

Das mit der Lebenseinstellung stimmt, ich bin im Moment wieder jeden Tag irgendwo am Wasser.
Auch werfen ist für mich sehr wichtig, ich würde aber nie auf der Wiese werfen.
Es ist die Frage, kann man eine Lebenseinstellung lehren?
Ich denke nicht.
Ein paar verrückte werden übrig bleiben und zu cracks werden. Ein paar mutieren zu Wiesenwerfern, ein paar zu Fischern wo das werfen total egal ist.
Und ein paar vereinen alles und es wird zu Lebenseinstellung, wo jede Minute am Wasser und in der Natur einfach das größte ist.

Deshalb ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel des Guten.
Und ein netter Fliegenfischer findet auch so jemand der ihn mal zum Fischen mitnimmt


----------



## Volk3r (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Ja, klar,
genau DAS macht einen Fliegenfischer aus.
ABER, der Stempel gibt Auskunft darüber, das eben der Passinhaber bereits Erfahrungen hat, und nicht genau an dem Gewässer erst einsteigen will.
Frag mich mal nach meiner persönlichen Meinung zu diesem Stempel. Die sieht anders aus ....


----------



## Hansen fight (10. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Ich werde im Sept. Urlaub in Bayern bei Berchtesgarten / Königsee machen dort fliesst die Ramsau u. andere Bäche braucht man dort 
so was wie einen Fliegenfischerpass wenn man sich die Erlaubniskarte abholt.?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ich werde im Sept. Urlaub in Bayern bei Berchtesgarten / Königsee machen dort fliesst die Ramsau u. andere Bäche braucht man dort
> so was wie einen Fliegenfischerpass wenn man sich die Erlaubniskarte abholt.?
> Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.



nein den blödsinn gibts nur in nds.

antonio


----------



## tommig (10. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Moinsen
Ich fahre regelmäßig an einige Flüßchen im Westharz, also Niedersachsen. An keinem dieser Gewässer benötigt man einen solchen Nachweis:q
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*



tommig schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ich fahre regelmäßig an einige Flüßchen im Westharz, also Niedersachsen. An keinem dieser Gewässer benötigt man einen solchen Nachweis:q
> Gruß, Thomas.



weils der pächter/verein nicht verlangt und das ist gut so.

antonio


----------



## sniperfly (13. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

Ich angle seit ca. 30 Jahren mit der Fliege aber in meiner Region in BW, Mittlerer Schwarzwald an der Murg, Enz, Wolf, Alb ist noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen so einen  Blödsinn zu verlangen. #6

Warum gerade für Fliegenfischer und nicht für Wurm- und Madenfischer ? 

Jeder aus unserer Zunft hat doch in der Regel eine etwas andere Einstellung zum Angeln.Mit Spinner, Teig und Wurm lassen sich die Fische doch viel einfacher fangen. 

Ich fischen trotzdem mit der Fliege, und das aus Überzeugung. Auch weil ich mir damit meine Fische selektiv aussuchen kann und nicht jede kleine Forelle mit einem Haken oder Drilling  in den Kiemen abschneiden muss. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Funktionäre die so einen Schein fordern auch einen haben , überhaupt mitreden oder die geforderte Prüfung ablegen könnten . |krach:

Das Grundwissen was wir zum Angeln benötigen haben wir doch irgendwann mal in der Fischerprüfung gelernt und auch mit der bestandenen Prüfung bewiesen. Dass man sich „weiterentwickelt“ muß ja nicht noch durch zusätzliche Stolpersteine erschwert werden. Ich habe mir das Werfen, Binden usw. selbst beigebracht oder von den "Altvorderen" gelehrt bekommen und da war keiner mit einer Prüfung dabei. Ist vielleicht nicht der perfekte Stiel nach dem Lehrbuch irgendeiner „selbsternannten alles wissenden Fliegenfischerinstitution“ aus den USA oder deren Ableger in Europa. Das ist mir aber zu  119 % wurst ( beinhaltet 19% Mehrwertsteuer. Die muß man nämlich löhnen wenn man die Kursgebühren bezahlt ) !!!!!   

Lieber verzichte ich auf das Fischen in einem Bach oder Fluss in dem so was gefordert wird. 

Wehret den Anfängen heißt es doch immer so schön.  #q#q#q



Freie Wahl der Angel und Fliege !  :vik:|abgelehn


  Tight Lines 

                   für alle mit oder ohne Schein


----------



## Thomas E. (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerausweis????*

@sniperfly

1oo% Zustimmung !

Übrigens habe ich mal einen "Verbandsmenschen" kennengelernt,
der in Sachen Prüfung für Flugangeln "Standards setzen..." |bla:

Dieser befand sich selber noch, zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt im Stadium eines FF- Lehrlings, wie ich leider feststellen mußte. #d

Seine Beweggründe hätten mich interessiert, das wäre meine erste Frage an ihn...|supergri

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------

